# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Office 365] MICROSOFT FORMS - Ajouter un champs "commentaire" sous les questions au choix - Qualit

## eddine.chham

Bonjour  tous,

(N'ayant pas trouv de sous-forum adapt pour "Microsoft FORMS" je me permet de poster ma problmatique ici)

Je suis entrain de mettre en place une enqute de satisfaction, sur un outil de Office 365 qui est "Miscosoft FORMS" avec des questions aux choix multiple.
Je rencontre un problme, car j'aimerai ajouter sous "les choix multiple" un champs "commentaire" afin de donner la possibilit  la personne qui rempli d'ajouter du texte si elle en a envie pour complter sa rponse, mais je n'arrive pas  trouver comment le faire.
une copie d'cran  en PJ  l'appuie
Merci de votre aide

 bientt

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Dsol tu ne peux pas, tu peux rajouter une autre question en dessous qui sera un champ texte non obligatoire, mais c'est tout.

----------

